# calling out all engineers



## Jorge (Aug 5, 2009)

So I'm curious. How many people here are engineers? Aspiring high school kids, college students/graduates and professional engineers, any of those feel free to tell me. If you are, it'd also help if you say into what branch of engineering are you into.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hiccups24-7 (Oct 17, 2009)

I'm a bongineer, does that count? If you saw some of the craziness I've come up with wow!!!! o_0


----------



## InvisibleJim (Jun 30, 2009)

I'm an oil and gas engineer and a part time projects dude and economist.


----------



## thewindlistens (Mar 12, 2009)

I'm studying computer science... My title when I finish is supposed to have Engineer in it.


----------



## agokcen (Jan 3, 2010)

I'm going into Electrical and Computer Engineering, and I wouldn't have it any other way.

_*NERD POWER!*_


----------



## Danse Macabre (Oct 30, 2009)

....

I don't understand it. Why are all of my friends engineers!? WHY ARE YOU PEOPLE SO DIVERSE AND ELUSIVE?! 
I am interested. What makes people pursue a career in engineering? What are their "traits"?


----------



## agokcen (Jan 3, 2010)

DanseMacabre said:


> ....
> 
> I don't understand it. Why are all of my friends engineers!? WHY ARE YOU PEOPLE SO DIVERSE AND ELUSIVE?!
> I am interested. What makes people pursue a career in engineering? What are their "traits"?


Only people who are super nerdy and cool (the two traits are not mutually exclusive, as the public may lead you to believe) go into engineering. Clearly you just have brilliant and awesome friends.


----------



## fn0rd (Mar 21, 2010)

network security engineer


----------



## Peter (Feb 27, 2010)

I studied electronics, telecomunication and transmission technique. I'm an engineer! :happy:

But now I am working in Online Marketing, partner in a company where I develop systems (CMS - Content Management System for websites) and business procedures (in all departments.) I really like to develop a business and bringing it to the next level. I believe (know!) that my engineering point of view is very benificial. Definitely is worth it to get people to do the things that I'm not good at like sales and administration. (Actually developing sales strategies I am good at, but unfortunately few sales people like to think any further than person to person selling. That does make developing sales strategies more interesting though. Have to come up with strategies where sales people are doing only that part they love to do.)


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

If all goes well, I'll be an Automation Engineer.


----------



## Achi (Mar 20, 2010)

I was doing Aerospace Engineering courses before I swapped to Culinary. I enjoy cooking more than Engineering.


----------



## parallel (Aug 18, 2009)

This doesn't exactly answer your question I suppose, but I know a couple...

My best friend (ENFP) wants to become a mechanical engineer and another friend (INTP) wants to become an electrical engineer.

I personally find engineering fascinating and have considered it as a major from time to time, but I always come back to the conclusion that it isn't right for me.


----------



## AirMarionette (Mar 13, 2010)

I will always have an interest in engineering, and for a while I wanted to major in materials science engineering because it was the closest thing to what I would LOVE to do, which is biomedical engineering.

Alas, my skills in mathematics (or lack thereof) have discouraged me from such pursuit. ;__; 
I have settled for neuroscience and research, which is just as fascinating to me...

Chips in the brain to give sight to the blind and bionic men, yo. Good stuffz.


----------



## TeeJay (Mar 14, 2010)

Software engineer, but I like consultancy more. Something with people.


----------



## Jorge (Aug 5, 2009)

I'm kinda surprised not more people answered. I suppose that was to be expected from a psychology forum =P.

The people over here in Texas A&M generally have no desire to learn about non-practical manners, and aren't really nerdy and geeky, so much that they are decent with their math skills, and they want to make money. I differ somewhat from them, as I chose engineering not to make money but because (I thought) I had a passion for the labour. Boy was I wrong.


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

Have you considered engineering R&D? That's where most of the interesting work is anyway.


----------



## Jorge (Aug 5, 2009)

Yeah, but I've lost a lot of passion for Civil Engineering. I kinda wished I would've known about biomedical engineering before. Too late for me to switch, as I'm graduating in one week =P.


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

Well there's always grad school. =P


----------



## Sliad (Apr 17, 2010)

I'll be studying Engineering, design and innovation next year.


----------



## pansy (Apr 28, 2010)

Now a days Engineering is the very common subject.
Everybody is doing in different streams, but how many are getting jobs I dont know


----------

